

What's the best way to update a site after going live? - timmm

I am going to be going live with my website soon. As of now I simply trial and error my way into updates and fixes but this isn't going to work after launch.<p>I'm guessing the best way is to host a complete duplicate of the site in a hidden sub-folder and work with that. Updates and feature builds can be done to the duplicate and after testing I can replace the live site with the updated copy.<p>I'm not a tech guy so I'm just wondering what people have found to be the best method for this.<p>Thanks!
======
spooneybarger
Source control and a reproduceable install using some sort of build system (
which can range from very simple, to incredibly complicated )

